# 30 minutes left! SAVARD SUBWOOFER!



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Savard 8" Bass Speaker - eBay (item 190498644287 end time Feb-11-11 14:57:18 PST)

Not mine, but nice!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Those things went dirt cheap locally when Savard went out of business. I remember picking up a pair of Hi-Q 10s and a sub enclosure for $110 in 1996 from one of the former Savard dealers. I ended up giving them to a friend of mine when I purchased my truck in 1999.


----------

